# [SOLVED] No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Wireless_LED_on_Ubuntu I have found this in my search, however, it tells me to open my text editor and to copy and paste. I need help on how to employ this procedure, help please. Thanks
Domegax


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hold down the left mouse button and drag it over the text that you want to copy until the entire block of text is highlighted. Then either do ctrl + c (hold down the ctrl key and press the c once) or left click the edit menu next to file at the top left of your browser and left click on "copy". This will copy the highlighted text to the clipboard. Then go to the blank document the link asks you to paste into and left click in the document to make it the active window. Then either do a ctrl + v (in the same manner as the ctrl + c used to copy) or again go into the edit menu and left click on paste. This will put the highlighted text from the browser into the blank document and you just need to save it however it was specified in the link.

Hope all that made sense.

Edit: By text editor, they mean notepad, not word.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hi Domegax,

thank you for opening a separate thread..

regarding your problem... are you using XP or Linux? the page that you referred to in the link looks like linux code to me and i think cannot be applied in XP.


----------



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

Your welcome, it is XP and you are right I think it is for Linux. So I am still in search for this issue.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

please provide some details of your problem... like the type of WiFi you are using, if it came with the laptop or recently installed, etc...


----------



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller, Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection. These are apart of my system but I am still a bit illiterate when it comes to computers. The Intel Pro/Wireless seems to have disappeared. When I drag my mouse onto the icon it says, "No supported wireless adapters in the system". Any ideas?


----------



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

Sorry one last thing. There was an icon of a small computer in the tray and it used to tell me that I was connected to a wireless connection and at what speed. It is no longer there.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

check the Device Manager under Control Panel. 

if you cannot find it there, run Everest (d/load link on my sig). Click on Summary and see if it shows a wireless card or controller in the list.

and just out of curiosity, get hold of the service guide your model and locate how to remove/replace the WiFi card. my guess is at the bottom side, but since no data about what brand or model this laptop is, my guess could be wrong. the safe way is to base it on the service guide or service manual.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

Now I'm getting it. I have similar hardware (Inspiron 9400) but, access network via cabled connection instead of wireless. Once in a while, if I try wireless, get the same message about no supported adapter found. I think this is because I normally keep the wireless card disabled in network connections. I'm going to unplug the rj45 and try to go wireless and see what happens. brb.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

ok, disconnected cable and went to start ->all programs -> Intel PROSet Wireless
and got the error message "Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software was unable to detect
a supported wireless adapter. Please install a supported adapter."
So I ok that to close it and close the Intel proset window and then,
Start -> connect to -> show all connections. There my icon "Wireless Internet Connection" shows as disabled. Right click on it and select enable and it enables then acquires a network address and I'm connected. Doing this on the wireless connection right now. Hope it helps.


----------



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

Thanks for all the tips people much appreciated. I'll try both ideas. BTW the computer I have is a dell inspiron 6000 xp business edition(I think). Not sure what else you need, sorry still a bit dumb when it comes to computer stuff.


----------



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

Hey guys just found out I have a hardware issue.


----------



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

The card might be dislogded


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

so does that mean that your system can now recognize the Wireless adapter?


----------



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

Sorry, it still does not work. I pulled the card and checked all the connections. It may be where it is seeded that might be the problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

you found the location of the WiFi card and you removed it? 

did you try to replace it with a new one? if not, then it is still too early to tell that it is something other than the wireless card.


----------



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

No I did not replace it so I am not sure if it is it. I also found my blue tooth too but not sure how to detect if either item is bad. PS. I did find the wifi and remove it. I used my user manual and followed the instructions.


----------



## Domegax (May 20, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

I solved the issue. I simply uninstalled Windows XP and reinstalled it. It appears that the 1394 Internet adapter was missing its driver and the only way to reinstall it was to follow the aforementioned step. Thanks for your help and hope this helps anyone else with a similar issue.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No supported wireless adapters available in the system Dell Inspiron 6000*

thats great!!! i'm happy to know you got it working again...


----------

